# Lionel train car boxes/packaging?



## JamesCurran (Oct 12, 2012)

My original 1953 Lionel O Gauge train set is being reactivated. All of the original car boxes are with the set but are in poor condition even though the cars themselves are in excellent working order and shape. Is there any source for replacement "1953 style" car boxes and replacement "1953 style train set packaging?" I have the original cars, transformer, track and accessories that I received as a Christmas present when I was 9 years old in 1953. Any help about this will be appreciated. Thanks! Jim


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

JamesCurran said:


> My original 1953 Lionel O Gauge train set is being reactivated. All of the original car boxes are with the set but are in poor condition even though the cars themselves are in excellent working order and shape. Is there any source for replacement "1953 style" car boxes and replacement "1953 style train set packaging?" I have the original cars, transformer, track and accessories that I received as a Christmas present when I was 9 years old in 1953. Any help about this will be appreciated. Thanks! Jim


Jim are you looking for real or reproduction boxes?? Bare in mind that sometimes boxes can cost more than the trains. But there are reproduction boxes out there too...what outfit do you have?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are several sources for repro boxes, you don't even want to know what original boxes would cost. 

Here's one of many places that have boxes: East Coast Train Parts


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on East Coast Train Parts ... they're the guys for postwar repro boxes.


----------

